# What is the White Triangle



## alacazam (Oct 8, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what the White Triangle at the right of the station identifier on the guide is there for? I've never noticed this before and can't figure out what it might be.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

It means that the channel has on-demand content. Click on the channel name and you'll see the option.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> It means that the channel has on-demand content. Click on the channel name and you'll see the option.


actually you must press the INFO key


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

pressing SELECT on the channel name will tune to the channel, try it…


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

peds48 said:


> pressing SELECT on the channel name will tune to the channel, try it&#8230;


You're confusing the receiver with the DVR and/or ignoring the triangle which is only on the DVR.

When you move the cursor over the name of the channel with a triangle on a DVR, a menu pops up with the options listed in the post above yours. On a non-DVR a slightly different menu comes up and "Select" will get you the program data as if you had pressed "Info" and "Play" will tune to the channel.

Like you said, try it ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jceman said:


> You're confusing the receiver with the DVR and/or ignoring the triangle which is only on the DVR.
> 
> When you move the cursor over the name of the channel with a triangle on a DVR, a menu pops up with the options listed in the post above yours. On a non-DVR a slightly different menu comes up and "Select" will get you the program data as if you had pressed "Info" and "Play" will tune to the channel.
> 
> Like you said, try it ...


Are you just "talking" or did you actually tried it


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Are you just "talking" or did you actually tried it


That isn't the same message I get with my Genie.
Select takes you straight to the On Demand menu, while info takes you to the list of the up coming shows, with On Demand as an option at the top/left.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> That isn't the same message I get with my Genie.
> Select takes you straight to the On Demand menu, while info takes you to the list of the up coming shows, with On Demand as an option at the top/left.


Perhaps you are running "some other software"??? not the NR


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Perhaps you are running "some other software"??? not the NR


"could be" :lol:


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "could be" :lol:


Same here.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

The first rule of Fight Club is you don't talk about Fight Club.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

alnielsen said:


> The first rule of Fight Club is you don't talk about Fight Club.


Right on!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

System still has some bugs though, as you may notice a few channels have the white triangle, but no on demand content.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

HoTat2;3204343 said:


> System still has some bugs though, as you may notice a few channels have the white triangle, but no on demand content.


Which ones?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Which ones?


Three of my local channels are still erroneously showing the WT. Though they seem to have corrected all the national channels I'm glad to see.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (May 10, 2010)

Is there a new software update for this? I've never seen any white triangles on the guide.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

HoTat2;3204355 said:


> Three of my local channels are still erroneously showing the WT. Though they seem to have corrected all the national channels I'm glad to see.


I have triangles on abc, NBC and CBS. They all have on demand content. Do you have others?


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Pepe Sylvia said:


> Is there a new software update for this? I've never seen any white triangles on the guide.


Yes, new software that you may not have yet.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> I have triangles on abc, NBC and CBS. They all have on demand content. Do you have others?


I have the WTs for network local O&Os KNBC-4 (NBC) and KABC-7 (ABC) which both correctly have on demand content to link to.

My CBS O&O KCBS-2 has no WT/on demand system available yet for some reason.

However, I also have the WT for local channels KCET-28 (Ind.), KFTR-46 (UMas outlet), and KILM-64 (Ind. "FILM ON" TV).

And none of these channels have any on-demand content.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

HoTat2;3204554 said:


> I have the WTs for network local O&Os KNBC-4 (NBC) and KABC-7 (ABC) which both correctly have on demand content to link to.
> 
> My CBS O&O KCBS-2 has no WT/on demand system available yet for some reason.
> 
> ...


The underlying reasoning for this is because their is not a CBS on demand at this time. Your Ind, Umas, and Fillm On is not on demand either as your local network affilates do not do the on demand content. The ABC and NBC you have on demand is not from your local area it is a national feed to download television shows on demand. Their isn't enough bandwidth to cater to individual local network on demand channels so the local channels like ABC are the national on demand feed.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Volatility said:


> The underlying reasoning for this is because their is not a CBS on demand at this time. ...


Actually there is (see tonyd79's post #17 for instance);

It's channel 1002, but I don't have a WT for KCBS channel 2 in the guide to link to it for some reason.

A bug perhaps?



> ... Your Ind, Umas, and Fillm On is not on demand either as your local network affilates do not do the on demand content.


Yes I know, but my point is there is still a WT in the guide for them as well as KCET-28 (Ind.).

It's an obvious error, due to a bug perhaps?



> ... The ABC and NBC you have on demand is not from your local area it is a national feed to download television shows on demand. Their isn't enough bandwidth to cater to individual local network on demand channels so the local channels like ABC are the national on demand feed


Yes, again I realize this;

However the triangles are still erroneously there on those local channels nevertheless.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pepe Sylvia said:


> Is there a new software update for this? I've never seen any white triangles on the guide.


IIRC, the WT are only on the Genies


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

peds48 said:


> IIRC, the WT are only on the Genies


Nope, got em on my 24's.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> IIRC, the WT are only on the Genies





west99999 said:


> Nope, got em on my 24's.


Bet your 24 didn't have them a version or so earlier though.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Don't know, but if you say so. I haven't watch (in front of) any of my 24's in at least a year.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Don't know, but if you say so. I haven't watch (in front of) any of my 24's in at least a year.


:lol:
They first came to the Genie and then the HR2x got them.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> System still has some bugs though, as you may notice a few channels have the white triangle, but no on demand content.




tonyd79 said:


> Which ones?



232 Cooking Channel HD is missing WT 
253 LMN HD is missing WT
264 BBC America HD is missing WT
271 H2 HD is missing WT
276 Nat Geo Channel HD is missing WT
283 Nat Geo Wild HD is missing WT
287 Military Channel has a WT but should not as no VOD exist
304 TV Land HD is missing WT
353 Bloomberg Television has a WT but should not as no VOD exist
406 Telemundo East has a WT but should not as no VOD exist
408 UniMas West SD/HD has a WT but should not as no VOD exist
445 MTV Tres is missing WT
541 Encore Action HD is missing WT
559 IFC HD is missing WT


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> :lol:
> They first came to the Genie and then the HR2x got them.


That was my thinking


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

HoTat2;3204638 said:


> Actually there is (see tonyd79's post #17 for instance);
> 
> It's channel 1002, but I don't have a WT for KCBS channel 2 in the guide to link to it for some reason.
> 
> ...


oh ok i got ya. probably a glitch. you may want to call and report this. the more people that do the engineering team will work on resolving it.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Volatility said:


> probably a glitch.


No, it is NOT a glitch. It is poorly written software combined with poor pre-release testing and / or poor release management.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Barry in Conyers;3208486 said:


> No, it is NOT a glitch. It is poorly written software combined with poor pre-release testing and / or poor release management.


hmmm well hopefully they fix it soon


----------



## Mervis (May 15, 2012)

I just noticed maybe a new feature, maybe not, while checking out the white triangles.

While in the guide, with the preview window of the current channel in the upper left, I moved the highlighted channel area to a different channel in the far left channel column, selected and it changed the channel in the preview window without taking you out of the guide. Maybe that was there before and I didn't know.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mervis said:


> I just noticed maybe a new feature, maybe not, while checking out the white triangles.
> 
> While in the guide, with the preview window of the current channel in the upper left, I moved the highlighted channel area to a different channel in the far left channel column, selected and it changed the channel in the preview window without taking you out of the guide. Maybe that was there before and I didn't know.


its been there for quite some time.


----------

